# Say it ain't so Brett!!!!!!!!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Donald driver just gave a phone interview and said he believes Favre is going to retire!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Na Na Na Na! Na Na Na Na! Heh Heh! :thumb: oke: *GOOD BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The downward spiral is beginning!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Down in Flames Remmi!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If he retires than I am going to be able to hunt all day on sunday's from now on!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PA and Dubay reported that yesterday.

:bartime:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know if this rumor holds much water though..... The paper, down here, reported that Donald told coach Sherman that he hadn't spoken to Favre since the season ended. Purely speculation at this point I'm afraid. He'll come back just to torment us Vikings fans for one more year, just you watch!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> If he retires than I am going to be able to hunt all day on sunday's from now on!


If he does.... I'll have to buy Remmi a beer when I'm out in Bismarck hunting next year to show my condolences! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sounds like a great plan! :bartime:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just think....if he retires,his last game was a playoff loss to the Vikings at Cheesehead Stadium. :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Good point Ken!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

He shoulda retired 2 years ago. He's a has been.............. Oh ya GO BEARS


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Take that pic off right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Ken W. I love ya man! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Love that Pic Ken! Maybe Favre can be our QB coach!!! That would cause every Packer Fan's head to spin completely off! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Remmi,can't....After he retires....he will be the new backup for Culpepper.Ferrotte is leaving anyway. :drunk: :drunk:

As you can see we will even give him his old number! :bartime:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> He'll come back just to torment us Vikings fans for one more year, just you watch!


Bring him back, he's done anyway. Hey, did you know if you watch the replay of the Vikes/Pack playoff game 3 times Faver throws 12 picks? :lol: Plus look at the chunk of salary cap the old fart accounts for. Any packer fan in their right mind (very few if any) would beg him to retire.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going to faint!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin:  Its about time


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

He has been declining, but he still has one hell of an arm. If I were him.....and his wife's health is alright.....I'd play a couple more years. He still plays the game like he loves it and I think that is why Madden loves him so much!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I think that is why Madden loves him so much!


I have a little different theory of why madden loves him so much, but it's not appropriate for the board. :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Why in that picture of Favre does it say a team that "does not" suck and then they got him in that ugly purple stuff with some opera singer lady with pony tails on the hat?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

KEN W said:


>


The truth is finally out..... they say he sucks but they'll gladly take him because that's the ONLY way the Vikings stand a chance to win. FAT CHANCE GUYS! He still hasn't made up his mind. Last time I checked 2-1 was a winning record. But then again, any time the Vikings win it's a huge accomplishment.

Just like the signature says.... 4ever a Packer(fan)!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Once the pack looses Favre the team is done for!! But they'll still beat the vikes as long as they keep Moss!!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

qwakwhaker883 said:


> Hunters are a lot like birdwatchers. Only after watching for awhile, we start shooting.


I love that signature. My fiance's mom likes birding and she makes comments about me hunting all the time. I used this exact line on her this summer! She just rolled her eyes at me..........it was well worth it!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

http://startribune.com/stories/484/5226408.html

remmi & i - you can beat this without even trying!


----------

